# installers in LA, OC area



## cbra93 (Apr 16, 2010)

looking for some good installers for some fab work on a 3 way system. Would like to get some A-pillars work done to house it set of focals, and a sub box for some shallows BMKIII.


----------



## astrochex (Aug 7, 2009)

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/professional-installers/68871-orange-county-ca-installers.html


----------

